# Sàn gỗ F8 hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao



## khosango (25/6/20)

Sàn gỗ F8-8mm là sàn gỗ khuyến mãi, cách thức số 1 để lựa chọn *sàn gỗ* :
*Mời quý khách hàng tham khảo giá và màu sắc tại*: *sàn gỗ công nghiệp*



- *Sàn gỗ giá rẻ nhất*, có vân màu và độ sắc nét nhất (sàn gỗ giá rẻ cần bán)
- Sàn gỗ đạt chất lượng, có xuất xứ rõ ràng, chứng nhận không có hại cho sức khỏe
- Thời gian *bảo hành* sàn gỗ và dịch vụ cung ứng nhanh nhất
Sàn gỗ F8 là sàn gỗ Việt Nam chất lượng cao, đăng ký kiểm định chất lượng Vn & T.U.V
*Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại:* sàn gỗ ngoài trời, sàn gỗ công nghiệp, sàn gỗ tự nhiên, sàn nhựa, sàn nhựa hèm khóa, giấy dán tường, phụ kiện sàn gỗ.

*Kho Tô Hiến Thành:* 
243/1/33Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, *Quận 10* TP. HCM 
*Alo/Zalo:* *089 8888 243*
*Hotline:  091 8888 965 (Ms.Uyen)*


----------

